# Dogfight MIG-29 F-18



## sunny91 (Jan 14, 2008)

Very good clip..

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2008)

I got the audio, but not the video. It said I acquired the codec. Wonder what I'm missing.

By the way... isn't your siggy pic inverted? The star should be on the upper port wing.


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 15, 2008)

Take this media player no codec is necessary with this one.
V.L.C player for audio, video..

Sunny


----------

